# My first ABT's...Step by Step Qview



## oneshot

My first ABT's...

Ingredients:
24 Jalapeno peppers
8 ozs. Cream cheese
8 ozs. Cheddar cheese
8 ozs. Chorizo (Mexican style sausage)
Bacon
Cajun Injectors, Cajun Shake seasoning
Wood used: Maple
(These portions are enough for about 30 large peppers.)

Begin by cutting off the tops of the peppers then core them out.
I used the Jalapeno corer from Chile Grill over my garbage disposal and then rinsed out the pepper to make sure all the seeds were out. Then I put the peppers upside down on a paper towel to drain while I continued.
Then using a toothpick, poke a hole in the bottom of the pepper to allow any fluids/grease to drain out of the pepper and avoid a boil over. 
(The Jalapeno corer makes it real easy, I recommend it's use).


Next I mixed the above ingredients (except the bacon and peppers) into my food processor and mixed to a texture comparative to icing on a cake.
Then filed my cookie cutter with the filling and injected it into the peppers.
Next I cut the bacon into thirds for covering the top of the peppers.


Peppers stuffed and ready to cover with bacon.


Peppers covered with bacon and bacon secured with tooth picks to help avoid filling from cooking out. Then loaded onto the Chile Grill and put Cajun Shake seasoning on the bacon.


Into the smoker set at 250 degrees for approx. 2 hours. I put aluminum foil under the Chile Grill to avoid any peppers from touching the smoker rack and burning the bottom of the peppers.


Peppers coming along nicely in the smoke. Notice the grease that has dripped out of the hole I made in the bottom of the pepper with the toothpick and onto the aluminum foil.


And the finished product.


They turned out fantastic. When I bit into the first pepper the juices squirted all over the place. lol 
If anyone noticed, I had put a couple of pieces of bacon on the rack and seasoned with the Cajun Shake, the flavor was no less then great....

I hope this helps someone who isn't sure how these are made and thanks to everyone here who helped me directly or indirectly. You folks here made it possible for me to do this. Thank you!!!

I hope you enjoyed my q view and thanks for looking.


----------



## rdowens

Looks good.  Making me hungry for some.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fire it up

Those are some of the best looking ABTs I have seen.
Great job, truly great looking.  Points to you.


----------



## bassman

Those look great.  I had to give you points.


----------



## chisoxjim

very nice looking ABT's steve.   Making me hungry this a.m..


----------



## smokeguy

Some excellent looking ABTs!  Points for sharing them with us.

You say "Then filed my cookie cutter with the filling and injected it into the peppers."   I've been trying different cookie and other stuffers trying to find one that works well and doesn't just blow out around the back of the plunger.  Is that the kind you used and did it blow out, or was the mixture blended enough to be more liquidy, or?


----------



## morkdach

thanks for the qview them look good


----------



## bigbaldbbq

DAMN IT!! I have got to stop licking the screen!! People are beginning to talk!


----------



## bigsteve




----------



## oneshot

Jim, thanks for your help!!!


----------



## chisoxjim

anytime,  

looking at pics of other ABT's this a.m. on various sites, and I have to agree with another poster, yours are some of the best looking ones I have seen,  I am going to try cutting the tops off like you did instead of the "jalapeno boats" I usually do.


----------



## oneshot

This worked fine and the filling was pretty firm, no blow outs.
I used the tip on the left for the actual filling.



I got it from a Target store for about $11.00.
It's made by Wilton Industries, Inc.
It's a cupcake decorator.
Here's a link if you don't have a Target store by you.

http://www.wilton.com/store/site/pro...BE9FF5AB81D536


----------



## oneshot

Thanks Jim.
If you don't have a Chile Grill get one, they are great. Also the Jalapeno corer makes removing the core and seeds really easy.

Jalapeno corer. I like the handling of the stainless steel one.


Get them here: http://www.irondesert.com/Accessorie...0-p-1-c-6.html


----------



## tucson smoker

Oneshot...great looking ABT's...one question, did you pre-cook the chorizo and was it pork or beef Chorizo??...keep the qview coming!!


----------



## tucson smoker

Oneshot, great job on the ABT's...got just a question, did you pre-cook the chorizo before hand??


----------



## oneshot

Hi Tucson, No. I mixed the cream cheese, cheddar cheese and chorizo together uncooked in a food processor to a pasty consistency. Then I poked a hole into the bottom of each pepper with a toothpick to allow any grease to leak out as it cooked. The cheese stays in while the grease comes out and avoids a possible boil over. When the bacon caps are cooked so is the pepper and it's contents. Hope this answered your question.


----------



## mballi3011

great looking jajpenos and love the filling.


----------



## rivet

ONESHOT- these are definitely picture-perfect ABT's and Mrs Rivet said "Now that's beautiful food!" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





CHISOX- you gotta try the filled ones. I used to make the boats, but then got a rack and have been a fan of the filled ones ever since.  Sometimes all that bacon wrap took away the flavor of the rest of the boat.  With a filled one, you get a lot more cheesy-jalapeno goodness! Purely opinion of course....


----------



## tucson smoker

It sure did..thanks


----------



## amdisc

*LMAO*
*Is that a real sign?*


----------



## chisoxjim

I agree, I am either going to try to buy one of those racks, or i will rig one together @ home.  The filled ones look really good.


----------



## oneshot

Thanks Rivet, and thank Mrs. Rivet for me too. That is really a great compliment!!!!
Now if I can get my head through the door due to all the swelling, lmao
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I'm gonna smoke the other 1/2 of a top round for some roast beef.


----------



## oneshot

Anytime Tucson. That's what this place is for, helping each other.


----------



## beer-b-q

Those ABTs sure look good.

Anyone looking for an Jalapeno Rack, Bass Pro Shop has a Stainless Steel King Kooker 36 Hole Jalapeno Rack with Corer Set
for $14.99 a lot cheaper than the ones on the Chile Grill site.
http://tinyurl.com/mh3o25


----------



## pignit

Same thing but cheaper. I bought a half dozen for gifts.
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ct_id=10726735


----------



## beer-b-q

I guess I am going to Wall Mart, I want a couple more.  That will be a big savings when you figure no shipping.  Thanks pignIT. It goes to show never buy from the first place you find an item.


----------



## yount

gonna try these today off to the store i go.lol I have some sticks smoking away then i am gonna do some of these


----------



## billbo

Those look great Oneshot! How was the heat factor on them?


----------



## oneshot

Very little heat with these, I rinsed them out after coring and removing all the seeds....Anyone can eat these...


----------



## wingrider1

Thanks for the info,,,great thread newbie looking for all the help he can find...loved it.


----------



## new2smoking

You guys have some great ABT holders, where do you buy one?


----------



## roller

You can buy a basic one at Walmart or Academy Sports for 10 bucks and it comes with that little cleaner tool.


----------



## caveman

Hello New2smoking & welcome to SMF.  Why don't you head over to "Roll Call" & introduce yourself so we can welcome you properly.


----------



## toddg

OK - so (didn't see this in here) - how hot was the smoker, and how long should you expect them to take?

THANKS - they look great.

Todd


----------



## duffman

How long were they on the smoker and at what temp? They look great by the way. I was thinking about trying these this weekend.


----------



## celticgladiator

wow! those look awesome. I have never tried them but they look good. i may have to try it out.


----------

